# Dual SVS PC12-NSD's or Dual PC12-PLUS's?



## scsweeney (Jan 14, 2010)

I'd appreciate your opinions on which way to go ... Dual SVS PC12-NSD's or Dual PC12-PLUS's. While I understand and agree that the Plus is a "better" sub than the NSD, I'd like to know whether the performance improvement is _significant _enough, particularly in a dual setup, in return for the additional $800 or so. I certainly could use the $$ elsewhere!

Room: 15' x 16.5' x 9' (w x l x h). 8" riser for the rear 5' ... so roughly 2250 ft^3. 4' french doors on side, otherwise sealed. Sealed for viewing / listening.
Placement options: FR/FL and FR/RL. My plan is FR/FL.
Amp: Denon AVR-5700
Speakers: 1 x NHT AC2, 2 x NHT Classic Three, 4 x NHT iW3
Current Subs: 2 x NHT SW2 ... 10" passive subs with 130 Hz crossover ... placed adjacent to the fronts.
BD Player: Oppo BDP-83
Panel: Panasonic TC-P50G10 ... however the room is wired for and will upgrade to an overhead eventually (although the decision to upgrade subs will delay that, sadly)
Gaming: Xbox 360
Movies/Music: 80/20.

Other notes / questions / kitchen sink:
1. My understanding is that the NSD's are tuned to 19 Hz ... not sure if that is accurate. Can anyone validate that?
2. I would most likely leave the Plus's ports unsealed.
3. New crossover point will be 80Hz (THX) because my amp doesn't provide another option.
4. I understand that the amp in the Plus is 200 watts larger than the NSD but will that matter, particularly in a dual setup?
5. Does that NSD come with a PEQ? I plan to use REW and a BFD if what comes with the SVS is inadequate.

All things equal (source, room, calibration, listening level, etc.), how does the Plus compare to the NSD "sonically"? 

My thought is that two NSD's is preferable to one Plus ... but will two Plus's be that much "better" than two NSD's?

Thanks!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I would check with SVSound with that question. Based on my experience with them, they will give you an honest answer based on your needs, not their profits. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I second what Dennis said. My experience with SVS is that they will work with you and give you a straightforward answer based on what's best for you. I have always received extremely quick replies even on a weekend. I have a pair of PC12-NSD subs which I am extremely happy with but I would imagine I would be even happier with a pair of PC12-PLUS subs. Whether or not they are worth the extra money would depend on several factors which I'm sure the SVS support will work through with you.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

scsweeney said:


> I'd appreciate your opinions on which way to go ... Dual SVS PC12-NSD's or Dual PC12-PLUS's. While I understand and agree that the Plus is a "better" sub than the NSD, I'd like to know whether the performance improvement is _significant _enough, particularly in a dual setup, in return for the additional $800 or so. I certainly could use the $$ elsewhere!
> 
> Room: 15' x 16.5' x 9' (w x l x h). 8" riser for the rear 5' ... so roughly 2250 ft^3. 4' french doors on side, otherwise sealed. Sealed for viewing / listening.
> Placement options: FR/FL and FR/RL. My plan is FR/FL.
> ...


at 80hz I'd suggest you get a single sub. http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-cyl-pcultra_new.cfm is my suggestion. Simply use a crawl test to dial in the best placement.

If your interested I could help you set up your 10" subs as MBMs


----------



## scsweeney (Jan 14, 2010)

lsiberian,

Thank you ... you are cruel to recommend a third option with such an intriguing twist. 

I actually hadn't considered one ultra vs. two of the others. Ed at SVS recommends two NSD's vs one Plus in my setup. I didn't ask about the Ultra.

Would MBM setup would require amplification beyond what I currently have?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Now you begin to understand the sadistic/masochistic nature of home theater. It's a disease you will never cure. I thought if I started with a PB-13U, I would be done...but nooooooooo! Seems like now I need (well want) another one. Great bass is fantasitc. Our perception of what we need for great bass is another thing. 

Now your room is just about square & that is a real problem. So I agree that 2 subs will help with that. I'm agreeing with Ed that 2 NSD's will be enough to have really good bass. With 2 your can use them together to tame those nulls/peaks. I would put the some of the $800 into treatments which would make the room sound better than the Plus's without treatments.

Have what you enjoy...enjoy what you haveonder:.


----------

